# MSA M16 Vice Beadlocks



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a set of all black msa m16 vice beadlocks on my magnesium silver outlander 1000xt .... Im wanting to have the rings powder coated on them.... How the u think orange bead lock rings on black rims on a silver bike would look..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Would probably look good. I'd do silver to match the bike. But orange would look pretty good too I think.


----------



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea i was thinking silver also ...


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah. do it.


----------



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

The silver or orange?


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

orange ftw. I would get a orange silver and black theme going. I have a three color scheme going on my brute and I think it looks good. Imo


----------

